# 💖Catalog Services for TBT! (37 furniture sets available) 💖



## Miharu (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi everyone!~ I'm saving up on TBT for art + collectibles, so I decided to open up a catalog service for TBT or furniture I need for now!

If you are looking to buy NMT, I'm offering free cataloging services for every 100 tbt spent in my NMT thread linked here *click me*!~ So feel free to order there if you are interested in buying NMT + cataloging!


*Rules*

♚ Before flying in, please empty out your inventory! Make sure there are no furniture/wallpaper/flooring so our furniture doesn't get mixed up!

♚ Once you are finished cataloging,  you can either use the "-" to leave or the airport! I'll only be taking 1 order at a time.

♚ Please DO NOT DM me for orders! I'll like them posted here since I'll be dming people in order! <3

♚ When cataloging, you can pick up all the furniture within the fence and then drop it back down per fence!

♚ I'm currently only taking full set orders and not individual items since I already have them all laid out and organized in fences.


*Pricing*

♚ 50 TBT per set
Example*:* If you want to catalog the rattan set in white + black, that'll be 100 tbt!
Note: Each set is separated by ♚

♚ If you have either of these Gulliver items, you can choose up to 4 sets to catalog! (Lucky Cat, Pagoda, Katana)

♚ Mush Lamp DIY (You can choose up to 4 sets to catalog)!

♚ Also looking to do catalog trade for catalog trade! Feel free to list out what complete sets you have and I'll let you know which ones I don't have yet from your list! I have a ton of other sets cataloged, but just not ordered yet!


*Catalog Trading*

The numbers in ( ) represents amount of furniture in that set! Every set listed is completed and nothing is missing  ❤


Spoiler:  Furniture Sets listed here



♚ Antique Set (Brown)
♚ Antique Set (Black)
♚ Antique Set (Natural)
♚ Arcade Machines (3)
♚ Autograph cards (4)
♚ Baby Bears (6)
♚ Cute Set (Blue)
♚ Cute Set (White)
♚ Cute Set (Red)
♚ Cute Set (Sky Blue)
♚ Cute Set (Yellow)
♚ Den chair (6)
♚ Elaborate Kimono stands (5)
♚ Fireplace (4)
♚ Floorlights (8)
♚ Garden Faucet (5)
♚ Grand Pianos (4)
♚ Mama Bears (6)
♚ Modern office chair (6)
♚ Papa Bears (6)
♚ Rattan Set (White)
♚ Rattan Set (Black)
♚ Rattan Set (Gray)
♚ Rattan Set (Reddish Brown)
♚ Rattan Set (Brown)
♚ Rattan Set (Light Brown)
♚ Screens (5)
♚ Shaded floor lamp (8)
♚ Soft-serve lamps (8)
♚ Surfboards (6)
♚ System Kitchens (8)
♚Train Set (4)

*Newest sets added in*

♚ Laptops (7)
♚ Floor lamps (4)
♚ Kitchen islands (7)
♚ Beach balls (4)
♚ Folding floor lamps (8)





*Format (Copy, Paste, Fill out)*


```
IGN -
Island Name -
Wanting to Catalog -
Total Payment -
```

Format Info

IGN - Your In-Game Name
Island Name - Your Island's name
Wanting to Catalog - Under "Catalog Trading" Choose the set + color of what you want to catalog! Ex: Cute Set (White, Red)
Total Payment - For you to count the total payment so you know how much/what to send <3


*FAQ*


Spoiler:  Click me to read FAQ



*1. What's TBT? *
     A. TBT is the forum's currency you can earn by posting in threads or by trading! You'll see the amount of TBT you have in your sidebar next to "Bells"

*2. How do I send TBT? *
     A. To send TBT you'll click on the Shop tab > click on "Bells" > then switch to the Donate tab and enter the user's username + tbt amount you want to send.

*3. What is cataloging?*
     A. Cataloging is when you'll pick up the furniture and drop it back down! Once the furniture/item is in your inventory, it'll register on your catalog so you can order the furniture/items for yourself!



Please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions  ❤


----------



## Daisies (Apr 27, 2020)

IGN- Hannah 
Island name- Utopia
Wanting to catalog- antique set (brown), rattan set (white), beach balls, grand pianos 
Total payment- pagoda (Gulliver item)

am I understanding the payment right? Correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## Miharu (Apr 27, 2020)

Daisies said:


> IGN- Hannah
> Island name- Utopia
> Wanting to catalog- antique set (brown), rattan set (white), beach balls, grand pianos
> Total payment- pagoda (Gulliver item)
> ...


Yeah! You did it right! <3 I'll DM you the dodo code + further instructions!~ Thank you <3


----------



## Hikari (Apr 27, 2020)

Is the NMT deal for all previous purchases, or just starting now? If it counts for past purchases, then I'd like to catalog a few sets! (I spent 1000 TBT)

IGN - Jordan
Island Name - Timber
Wanting to Catalog - Cute Set (sky blue and Blue), Fireplace, Floorlights, Modern Office Chair, Soft-serve lamp, Surfboards, Rattan Set (White), Train set. Antique Set (natural)
Total Payment - 1000 tbt (spent for NMT)


----------



## Miharu (Apr 27, 2020)

Hikari said:


> Is the NMT deal for all previous purchases, or just starting now?


The NMT deal is only for the current orders in that specific thread. As much as I'll love to count previous purchases, there's just been too many and having to go through everyone once again would be too time consuming for me. : 'D It's a lot easier to just do it at the same time when the NMT purchase happened. Thanks for understanding! ❤


----------

